# Roller type



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

While analyzing front rollers for TC's I couldn't help but notice there seems to be 2 different types. The first is very close to the reel and the second is about 2" further out. Does one type have an advantage over the other? (Sorry I could post pics, my work is blocking the file transfer)

https://www.amazon.com/Roller-TRU-C...F8&qid=1501171936&sr=8-5&keywords=reel+roller

https://www.amazon.com/Reel-Rollers...e=UTF8&qid=1501171963&sr=8-6&keywords=tru-cut


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't feel there is any advantage to the swept out roller.

The swept in roller will help reduce scalping on hills and bumps. I believe it's also designed by TC and won't void any warranty if your Mower was purchased new.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I don't feel there is any advantage to the swept out roller.
> 
> The swept in roller will help reduce scalping on hills and bumps. I believe it's also designed by TC and won't void any warranty if your Mower was purchased new.


Exactly this!


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

I have the reel roller model on my trucut. Seems to work fine and my yard is far from level.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Llano Estacado said:


> I have the reel roller model on my trucut. Seems to work fine and my yard is far from level.


Very True, back when I had a TC my Roller was also the reelroller.com swept out design.

I should've said, the swept back roller will work better to reduce scalping. It also cost less, defiantly a plus!


----------

